# Boot Womens 7.5 Free + Shipping



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Hi Ya'll,
I was given a pair of L.L. Bean winter/hiking boots when I really needed them but the way I walk I get caught up and nearly trip over the eyelets so I have stopped using them. They were almost new when I received them- I think used only once (purchased to visit me one winter and used only once during the visit). I've only worn them a few times but there is red clay here so the surface has a little red staining. The insides are clean. The soles are barely worn if at all. They are very light weight and give great ankle support and good arch support. They are water repellent. Since they were given to me, I want to give them to someone else who is in need of a pair of boots but you will have to pay shipping which I think will be under $20 for two day priority depending on your zip code. They were probably $100 when purchased new about 7 years ago. LL Bean vin # 05455 is no longer on their website. 
Slightly used
Lightweight
Warm
Great traction.
Buyer pays shipping. 
Will also be looking to give them away locally. Thanks.


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh I'd love to give them a good home, if they're still available! My boots are over 10 years old and are going to have to be replaced this year. Have been putting it off because good ones are so doggone expensive! We have our share of red clay here too so they'd fit right in . 
My zip is 27053. Thanks! ~nyx 
PS- sent you a PM. Thx


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

nice  if you walk with legs a little further apart than me, i guess my legs almost scrape together, you won't trip over the hook-type eyelets. that's the only reason they are not staying with me; i seem to become more of a clutz with age.. will get back to you when I put them in a box and check your zip.


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

Woot! Thank you!!


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Hey Nyxchik, a very kind HT member has offered to pay the shipping on your boots. An anonymous gift for the start of a bright new year. Please pm your address and I will pm you when they ship tomorrow.  this is cause to be soooo happy


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Stuff like this just warms my heart.


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh my goodness. I don't know what to say. Thank you so much!! I'll find a way to pay it forward. You have made my day. 
~nyx


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

you and the anonymous donor restored a little faith in humanity for me.... love for one's neighbors and random acts of kindness might be what keeps the seam of the world from ripping apart at times. thank you two


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

That is just so cool, very heartwarming.........


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

So I got the boots today- they are fabulous! I wore them to do my 'chores' outside (preparing for the sub-zero wind chill! brrr) and they fit perfectly, give me lots of ankle support and are so comfy to stomp around in. Once again I am so appreciative of both Tango and the anonymous donor that paid to ship them. My cats also say thanks for the box- their favorite thing ever. 
~nyx


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Great thread!!


----------

